# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Φακός Nitecore P12GT + Μπαταρία

## Klapsiaris

Πωλείται ο φακός NITECORE P12GT 1000lumens μαζί με μία μπαταρία NITECORE 2600mA
Τιμή 70ευρώ

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/8018179/Nit...ise-P12GT.html

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/11520053/Ni...%BC%CF%87.html

Χρειάζεστε εξωτερικό φορτιστή για να φορτίσετε την μπαταρία.

----------

